# Get ready to bug out or they really are that nuts



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

* California secession organizers say they've opened an embassy -- in Moscow *

    John Myers  
California gained an embassy in Russia last weekend, at least in the eyes of those who have promised to seek a statewide vote on secession, nicknamed "Calexit," in 2018. 
Louis Marinelli, a San Diego resident who is the leader of the group promoting  an effort to turn the state into an independent country  , organized the Moscow event that was publicized on social media. 
"We want to start laying the groundwork for a dialogue about an independent California joining the United Nations now," he said in an email Monday.

Marinelli is currently working as an English teacher in Russia, and said he is there working on immigration issues related to his wife, who is a Russian national. 
The effort faces the longest of odds, requiring not only initial approval by California voters in 2018 but a subsequent special election in 2019. Even if successful then, the proposal would have to pass difficult if not insurmountable legal obstacles. 
Marinelli said he's not discouraged by the high hurdles. 
"All major social and political movements in this country take time and inevitably have to overcome failures and setbacks before they are ultimately successful," he said.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought California was trying to separate into two states, how are try going to unite as a country?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Once they no longer have a military and any federal money coming in I can't help wonder how they will pay for all of the entitlements they now fund with my tax dollars and how they will protect themselves? Snowflake army?

This thing aint going any where. 

As soon as the immigration laws are enforced on a national basis most of the illegal population of California and a large portion of the entire nation will leave on it's own. Do you remember when Jan Brewer was ready to implement the federal immigration laws on a state level? There were garage sales everywhere as the illegal population began it's exodus from that state.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

California and Oregon have made statements to leave.

Yesterday, the news was saying that California only has enough money to pay 2/3 of their obligations to state pensions. The remaining obligations will be paid with IOU's.

If it wasn't for California Hillary would not have won the popular vote.

Because of the drought, produce is greatly diminished from that state.

Because California issues drivers licenses to illegals, which is the requirement to be able to vote, we can expect that their is tremendous voter fraud in that state.

Losing California could be a good thing.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Fine with me. There would go the Democratic party. California is worth a lot of votes. The Dems would never win anything.
Just let me move my mom and mom in law out of there first.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok.

Some nut wants publicity.

So while he's in Russia on family business he claims his hotel/apartment or rented space is an Embassy?

He further claims he represents California and the news media bites? 

Well I guess this news is better then the bitter Hillary reruns....


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

What an ego this guy has!!!!! So, what language would predominate?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Because of the drought, produce is greatly diminished from that state.


There are countless reasons that the in debt state could never leave but the water issue is a big one. If they were to lose the water from the Colorado River they could not survive. The whole idea is stupid. And all because Trump won.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> So, what language would predominate?


Right? I remember hearing that at one time you could take the driver's license test in 43 different languages. Of course, that was almost 20 years ago, so my guess is that you can take it in many more languages now.

But I'll bet there could be a big fight for Spanish being the language. There was that big lawsuit several decades ago about bi-lingual education being required in schools, for Spanish speakers. That was the only language group covered in the suit (Spanish) and that was the group that was served the most as a result of the it. Of course, all non-native English speakers get support to learn English, but the only bi-lingual classrooms I have ever known were English and Spanish.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

hiwall said:


> There are countless reasons that the in debt state could never leave but the water issue is a big one. If they were to lose the water from the Colorado River they could not survive. The whole idea is stupid. And all because Trump won.


California depends much more on the US then California contributes to the US. Even Hollywood makes most of their movies outside of California because of the taxes their.

But most of all California would truly demonstrate unbelievable ignorance to think they would be better off as their own country, but the rest of the country would benefit from them leaving.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Just cut off the water from other states.
They wouldn't last long.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

No water coming in, no people surviving in Cali. Another thing comes to mind. Didn't the war of Northern aggression start up over states wanting to succeed? It might be fun to kick the crap out of all the commi's in Cali.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

This is just more of liberal (what passes for thought) thinking. They want it, so it must happen. Once again Liberal's talking and thinking from their lower orifice. B.S. reinforcing B.S. Even if it got to the United Nations, America has veto power. California could have plenty of water (think desalination) but they just would not be able to afford it. Once my son can retire and sell his home in San Diego, I hope they do succeed in leaving American and take Oregon and Washington too. They will tax themselves to death.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> Once they no longer have a military and any federal money coming in I can't help wonder how they will pay for all of the entitlements they now fund with my tax dollars and how they will protect themselves? Snowflake army?
> 
> This thing aint going any where.
> 
> As soon as the immigration laws are enforced on a national basis most of the illegal population of California and a large portion of the entire nation will leave on it's own. Do you remember when Jan Brewer was ready to implement the federal immigration laws on a state level? There were garage sales everywhere as the illegal population began it's exodus from that state.


The illegal population will cross over to the 50 state in the USA, after the FED cut off the money.

The only reason the North went to war with the South was because we paid 60% of the tax, check the history, not what you heard in school.

So we should let them go, they can not pay for their own state, no way they are going to help the other states.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Coupled with the ban on semi automatic weapons to take effect shortly. If I lived there and hadn't jumped ship yet this would certainly be the straw that broke the patriots back.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

crabapple said:


> The illegal population will cross over to the 50 state in the USA, after the FED cut off the money.


What 50 state are you speaking of?



crabapple said:


> The only reason the North went to war with the South was because we paid 60% of the tax, check the history, not what you heard in school.


 Who is "we"?



crabapple said:


> So we should let them go, they can not pay for their own state, no way they are going to help the other states.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> or they really are that nuts


What a question when we are talking about the people in California. Of course they are nuts! Except for Grimm of course.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> What 50 state are you speaking of?
> 
> Who is "we"?


50- California & Oregon=48 states. 
California and Oregon have made statements to leave.

We are the southern state that POUS Lincoln spoke of in his speech to Congress.

A lot of other people jump on board for war for other reasons, but Congress did it for the money, as in every war after the war of Northern aggression.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I would really hope for Northern California and Southern Oregon to become the State of Jefferson as these areas are far more freedom friendly, gun friendly and Constitutionally minded, I'd sure hate to have to move, especially at my age.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I strongly support states rights, and encourage California's desire to become a country that dreams of and pays for its own destiny. It's time for them to put their political theory to work, and there is no better teacher than experience.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Northern CA and southern OR form Jefferson and southern CA forms their own country. Does this mean that we don't have to have the CA emission controls on my car and their electors don't select my president? If they take hillary it's a deal.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Caribou said:


> Does this mean that we don't have to have the CA emission controls on my car


What this really means is no more CARB laws, you will be able to buy a gas can with a vent and doesn't require 3 hands to fill your lawn mower with gas, perhaps it will also eliminate E10 gas, but I think that is a mid-west farmer subsidy.

*Rancher *


----------



## Budman1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm a Midwest farmer, and nobody I know wanted E10. That crap just supports corporate farms and besides, it slowly ruins your vehicles engines.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Color me confused. I thought Califoracate was mad at the Russians for getting Trump elected.
It would be interesting though. I know several people in Missouri with Califoracate drivers licenses and SS #'s that came to the states on tourist visas.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

How about if we trade Californistan to Mexico for a border wall that runs from the Gulf of Mexico along the Texas, New Mexico and Arizona southern borders to Californistan's eastern border, North to Oregon or Washington, if Mexico wants Oregon in the deal, along the southern border of Washington to the Pacific Ocean.

Sounds like a bargain to me!


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Let's take a little reality check here. 

California does not produce any electricity...it's all purchased via grid distribution from out-of-state producers. Ditto for most of the oil and natural gas that they consume. Water comes from the Sierra snow pack and...wait for it...the Colorado river after it flows through several other states.

Given that level of dependency, I'm thinking I'll just sit back, pop some popcorn, and prepare to be entertained as this nonsense plays out.


----------

